
Love being Deaf - duck
http://blog.chadwtaylor.com/post/24206199845/love-being-deaf
======
Jun8
I'm from Purdue and took a few courses from its top rated Audiology and Speech
Science Department, so I got a lot of exposure to ASL and the Deaf culture.
One thing that I couldn't understand is the following sentiment, which is
quite common:

"I never viewed deafness as not understanding anyone - “deafness” is a
clinical concept, a -‘ness’; it implies absence, a lack of something,
therefore I am inferior. Its logic is so devastating, it is almost too easy to
fall for it, as many people have. If the world is examined closely enough, we
will find it is not true. There are a thousand and one possibilities and ways
of being. I am culturally Deaf, wherein I gain my identity and a unique window
to the world"

I don't want to be offensive, but deafness _is_ a lack of one of the senses. I
appreciate and applaud the vibrant culture the Deaf community created around
ASL (and the corresponding deaf languages in other countries) and understand
part of this is a coping mechanism. Yet, I have met and read many Deaf culture
enthusiasts that argue (almost) that being Deaf is somewhat superior to our
"normal" hearing culture, so much so that some Deaf parents wish their
children are born deaf too.

Would you consider blindness to be similar? I haven't heard of a Blind
culture, but maybe it exists.

~~~
chadwtaylor
One could argue that it's a matter of perspective. Granted there are many
challenges in life and this is true for everybody, including myself.

Why "fix" things if I consider myself on a successful path? If you don't see
that I am, at least respect that I am comfortable with me being me and
satisfied.

~~~
Jun8
I totally respect you (and other members of the Deaf community) and what you
have achieved. I know this is a sensitive topic and wouldn't dare to discuss
it anywhere other than HN. I have two question/comments and would definitely
would like to hear your feedback on them:

1\. You (and some others) seem to equate any attempt to "fix" the situation as
an affirmation that your condition is an inferiority and therefore reject such
attempts (e.g. I know many people in the Deaf community reject cochlear
implants due to this reason and out of fear that they would be rejected by the
community). Yet, they don't have to be so opposed to the other. A famous
example is Oscar Pistorius (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscar_Pistorius>)
who have qualified for the Olympics in 400m. He is using artificial legs but I
don't he views himself as an invalid.

2\. Coming back to the desire of some Deaf parents to have a non-hearing
child: If you think that Deafness is somewhat a cultural artifact then there's
nothing wrong with this (I want my son to be fluent in my native language in
addition to English), yet ethically this idea seems wrong (e.g. I could only
find an old example online:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/mar/09/genetics.medic...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/mar/09/genetics.medicalresearch)),
here's a discussion on the subject
([http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_wanting_a_deaf_baby_if_you_are_...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_wanting_a_deaf_baby_if_you_are_a_deaf_couple_ethical_or_unethical_and_for_what_reasons)).

~~~
chadwtaylor
I'm the wrong person to be discussing this. Not every Deaf people think the
same things as implied above.

My principles in life is pretty simple. Respect one another and I will love my
child regardless s/he is deaf or hearing.

The same question, as you're indicating above about deaf vs hearing babies, is
akin to someone asking me what I hope for: Boy or Girl? I say I would love a
daughter but no matter which gender that pops out, I will have my undying love
ready if not already.

Live and let live is what I try to do for myself and others, including
yourself.

Perhaps someone can answer and engage themselves into the questions you've
asked. My life principles are too simple to engage myself into this.

------
GuiA
Imagine a near future where it is common for people to get various implants
(retinal implants, neural implants, etc.) for cheap prices and virtually 0
health risk. Would you get one that doesn't affect your sense of hearing? What
about getting one that affects your sense of hearing?

These questions aren't me trying to prove you wrong or ridicule your point— I
just have trouble understanding your line of reasoning and I'm trying to
understand it better :)

~~~
chadwtaylor
Can you tell me what is wrong with me?

------
patti
Chad - thank u for writing this up - ITS GRAND!

Congrats on the newest member of your family.

MLK talked of the need to have the "spiritual audacity to assert our
somebodyness" and that is what u have done beautifully here - thank u

best wishes with love, life, work, and doing good

peace

patti

